# WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2017)

Redaktionell





*WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"​*
Selber gucken
Ich schreib nix weiter dazu.
http://www1.wdr.de/mediathek/video/...hause/video-tiere-suchen-ein-zuhause-536.html

Ab 38.minute

Reine PETA-Propaganda inkl C+R, Wettangeln etc. 

Inkl. längst widerlegter Sneddon-Propaganda OHNE jede Entlastung anderer Studien. 

Tierschutzbund:
Angeln gegen Gesetz.

Und natürlich sind die Angler da auch reine Verwertungs/Hegeangler und gegen zurücksetzen etc.. 

Dass dazu von Verbänden der organisierten Angel- und Sportfischerei nichts kommen wird, sondern die bestenfalls noch diesen Abknüppelfilosofen ("Angler") aus der Sendung recht geben (siehe Landesverbände Bayern, Saarland, Bundesverband DAFV), kann man vermuten..

Thomas Finkbeiner

*Aktualisierung 18.09. 2017, 6 Uhr 50*
Mal von einem anderen "Wissenschaftler" was zum Thema Schmerz bei Fischen, auch die hier angesprochene Sneddon mit ihren Experimenten kommt vor, war ein offener Brief zur damaligen NDR-Sendung "Hobby mit Widerhaken".
Das bedeutet, die ARD wusste vom Sachverhalt, dass es da ganz andere Forschung gibt und erwähnte dies nicht mal, nachfolgend der Auszug zum Thema Schmerz, welcher die Sneddon-Thesen widerlegt:


			
				Auszug Offener Brief Prof. Arlinghaus schrieb:
			
		

> *Empfinden Fische Schmerzen?*
> Von 45 Minuten Film wurde ein kleiner Teil auf die eigentliche Erörterung der Frage verwendet, ob Fische Schmerzen empfinden oder nicht. Die Argumente der Pro-Fischschmerz-Wissenschaftlerfraktion wurden von Prof. Dr. Victoria Braithwaite vertreten.
> Ich kam im Film vergleichsweise kurz als Vertreter der Schmerzskeptiker zu Wort. Nach anfänglichem Zögern habe ich mich mit Freude mit Autor Carsten Rau zum Interview getroffen, weil mir zugesagt wurde, die Schmerzdebatte vollumfänglich aufzuarbeiten. Das versprach eine spannende Dokumentation zu werden, zu der ich mein Fachwissen gerne beitragen wollte. Rau lagen nach unserem  langen Gespräch alle Gegenargumente zur Position von Braithwaite im O-Ton vor, die durch begleitende Kommunikation im Nachgang des Treffens und durch die sich anschließende Publikation von Rose et al. (im Druck) weiter präzisiert wurden.
> Reduziert wurden unsere gut begründeten Einwände im Film auf die fehlende Großhirnrinde (Neokortex) bei Fischen, die bei Menschen für Bewusstsein und damit für das mental konstruierte Schmerzerleben verantwortlich ist. Zwar werden auch „andere Gründe“, die gegen das Schmerzerlebnis bei Fischen sprechen, erwähnt, welche diese aber sind, wird nicht weiter ausgeführt. Diese Verkürzung ließ viele Fragen offen.
> ...


Auch der Rest des Offenen Briefes ist lesenswert, auch wenn ich in den angelpolitischen Schlussfolgerungen nicht (immer) übereinstimme  (Wissenschaftler sollten besser nur wissenschaften) .


----------



## Kolja Kreder (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Der Link ist tot.


----------



## ronram (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Als ich das eben gesehen habe, ist mir fast die Schläfe geplatz...

Diese tierrechtsverseuchte, mit Rundfunkbeitrag finanzierte Propaganda gegen das Angeln.

Nur Hetze gegen das Angeln.

Ich könnte kotzen.


----------



## ronram (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

http://www1.wdr.de/mediathek/video/...hause/video-tiere-suchen-ein-zuhause-536.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Sorry, war so angepisst. Funzt jetzt


----------



## Cocu (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Das hier sollte der komplette Link sein:

http://www1.wdr.de/mediathek/video/...hause/video-tiere-suchen-ein-zuhause-536.html

Bei Thomas haben sich ein paar Punkte eingeschlichen ... 

Na toll, zu spät ... :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

jo, Blutdruck............


----------



## Hering 58 (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> jo, Blutdruck............



ruhig Brauner, ganz ruhig..............


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Ich schmeiß ne Runde Baldrian - Hopfen - Lavendeltee. Hab das auch gerade gesehen. Was solls. Davon lass ich mir nicht den Abend versauen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Gut, wenn Du keinen Blutdruck hast - ich schon..


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Die Angler von diesem Fischschutzverein Siegburg gehören wohl zum Rheinischen Fischereiverband - ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt:
Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?

Und zum Thema verbandliche Öffentlichkeitsarbeit gegen Schützer - Abknüppler vereinigt euch?
PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf


----------



## ronram (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

In dem Beitrag waren einfach ausschließlich Angelgegner vorhanden.
Inklusive der gezeigten Angler. 

Traurig.
Da kann man eigentlich nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln und den "Kollegen" nur das Beste wünschen.|gr:


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



ronram schrieb:


> In dem Beitrag waren einfach ausschließlich Angelgegner vorhanden.
> Inklusive der gezeigten Angler.
> 
> Traurig.
> Da kann man eigentlich nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln und den "Kollegen" nur das Beste wünschen.|gr:


wie gesagt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Angler von diesem Fischschutzverein Siegburg gehören wohl zum Rheinischen Fischereiverband - ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt:
> Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Wenns "nur" das wäre....für diesen Blödsinn sind wir auch noch gezwungen zu zahlen #6


----------



## Fuldaangler (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Ja und wenn das Angeln verboten ist werden sie das Rasenmähen verbieten da ich dem Gras beim Mähen ja auch verletzungen zufüge. Da es wächst lebt es. 
Bescheuert das ganze.


----------



## phirania (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Frag mich gerade was der Beitrag mit Tiere suchen ein zuhause zu tun hat.....#c#c
Ach ja stimmt ja der Fisch den isch gefangen habe will ja mit nach Hause.....:q:q
Ansonsten,was  sind das für Xxxxxx die da in der Sendung mitspielen.....|krach:


----------



## geomas (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



phirania schrieb:


> Frag mich gerade was der Beitrag mit Tiere suchen ein zuhause zu tun hat.....#c#c
> Ach ja stimmt ja der Fisch den isch gefangen habe will ja mit nach Hause.....:q:q
> Ansonsten,was  sind das für Xxxxxx  die da in der Sendung mitspielen.....|krach:



Der 1. Frage stimm ich zu. Hat wohl was mit dem Stammpublikum der Sendung zu tun.


Die Formulierung Deiner letzten Frage ist einfach nur peinlich und traurig.


----------



## saza (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Betablocker helfen nicht mehr. Man gebe mir eine Axt.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Selbst Göbbels hätte die Propaganda nicht besser machen können...

Was für ein schlechter Mist.
Man erkennt doch sofort die einseitige Berichterstattung gegen das Angeln. Dazu dann teilweise derart falsche Aussagen, die als Fakten verkauft werden und den Leuten ein falsches Gefühl vermitteln. Fische haben niemals das selbe Schmerzempfinden wie Säugetiere. 

Und das ganze dann teilweise mit Bildern, die zum einen mit Angeln nichts zu tun haben und dann auch "bestialisch" dargestellt werden wie man es aus NS Dokumentationen kennt. Was stimmt denn mit den Leuten nicht?


----------



## rheinfischer70 (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Schön wenn der nette Angler erzählt, dass er natürlich alle gefangen Fische verzehrt und Nichtfischesser keine Legitimation zum Angeln haben.
Ich esse auch kein Fisch, meine Frau aber liebt Fisch. Und jetzt.

Dann noch die britische Forscherin, die Fakten auf den Tisch legen kann, dass Fische schmerzen empfinden und dann noch der Tierschützer. Ohje.

Irre, welche Typen sich da zu Wort melden. Aber gibt es überhaupt ein qualifiziertes und demokratisch gewähltes Organ in Deutschland, dass sich vor der Kamera melden könnte? Erzählt mir jetzt nichts von Happach Kasan.


----------



## ronram (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Beim § 17 TierSchG wurde ja auch genau an der richtigen Stelle ausgeklammert... 

Deshalb verdient dieser WDR-Beitrag das Siegel "Hetze".


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Ist übrigens ja nicht das erste Mal das ein ÖR das Angeln schlecht macht. Eigentlich bedenklich, denn...

"§_11   RundfStV
(2) Die öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunkanstalten haben bei der Erfüllung ihres Auftrags die Grundsätze der Objektivität und Unparteilichkeit der Berichterstattung, die Meinungsvielfalt sowie die Ausgewogenheit ihrer Angebote zu berücksichtigen."

Geldhahn zu, Sender in paar Monaten weg (auf dem "freien Markt" überleben die eh nicht lange)  Wäre ein Traum...


----------



## Jose (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Selbst Göbbels hätte die Propaganda nicht besser machen können...
> 
> Was für ein schlechter Mist.
> Man erkennt doch sofort die einseitige Berichterstattung gegen das Angeln. Dazu dann teilweise derart falsche Aussagen, die als Fakten verkauft werden und den Leuten ein falsches Gefühl vermitteln. Fische haben niemals das selbe Schmerzempfinden wie Säugetiere.
> ...



was stimmt mit dir nicht, dass du dich so im ton und in der sache vergreifst?

unmöglich...

btw: dein lieblingshetzer heißt i.ü. G*oe*bbles...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Ich wart nur noch, bis eine unserer Verbandshörigen oder Schützerfreunde oder "Wissenschaftler" (wie Sneddon im Film!  "Wissenschaftlerin"!) kommt, und das alles toll und richtig oder zumindest nicht so schlimm findet und Angler sind ja eh selber schuld - und nicht einknickende nichtstuende Verbanditen. ......

Ich geh jetzt an Schnaps, sonst krieg ich meinen Blutdruck nicht runter.....


----------



## zokker (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ist übrigens ja nicht das erste Mal das ein ÖR das Angeln schlecht macht. Eigentlich bedenklich, denn...
> 
> "§_11   RundfStV
> (2) Die öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunkanstalten haben bei der Erfüllung ihres Auftrags die Grundsätze der Objektivität und Unparteilichkeit der Berichterstattung, die Meinungsvielfalt sowie die Ausgewogenheit ihrer Angebote zu berücksichtigen."
> ...



Bitte bitte nicht, nur noch RTL Niveau, pausenlos Werbung und ständig Ami Serien ...#d#d#d

Ich finde die Sendung auch voll daneben.


----------



## ronram (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



zokker schrieb:


> Bitte bitte nicht, nur noch RTL Niveau, pausenlos Werbung und ständig Ami Serien ...#d#d#d
> 
> Ich finde die Sendung auch voll daneben.


Netflix?
Kostest weniger als WDR, NDR, etc... [emoji14]

Und hetzt nicht gegen unsere Hobby.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Mich nervt es wahrlich auch, wenn gegen Angler gehetzt wird,  aber muss eigentlich alles immer so aufgeblasen werden, als wäre das eine Kundgebung der Pegida?

Und das ein Bericht derselben öffentlich rechtlichen Fernsehens auch die verschiedenen zu weilen gegenläufige Meinungen widerspiegelt ist doch okay. Das einzige Problem ist die Untätigkeit der uns vertretenden Verbände, deren Aufgabe es wäre, unser positives Tun und Handeln nach außen zu tragen.

Edit  die Sendung ist doch ohnehin Mist,  für jeden dritten Hund wünschen die sich ein Haus mit Garten, das wünsche ich vielen Familien auch, die ihre Kinder in irgendwelchen Plattenbauten groß ziehen müssen.


----------



## boot (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Mir ist es so egal was die für einen Mist über Angler verbreiten wollen, ich denke das die größte Menge des Publikum das auch anders sehen.

Erst waren es die Raucher,  und nun sind es die Angler, die nächsten werden die Jogger sein weil sie beim laufen Tonnen von Insekten zertreten. 

In Deutschland sind manche Sachen nur noch peinlich und lächerlich.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Unglaublich, was da der Vorstand, konkret der stellv. Vorsitzende und der Gewässerwart, von sich geben.
Unverschämt, dass der stellv. Vorsitzende mit seiner Privatmeinung über  100.000 Angler, wie er selbst sagt, urteilt.

Als betroffener Angler werde ich eine E-Mail dem Verein schreiben.

Zur Sendung kann man ja einen Kommentar abgeben, die Moderatorin fragt nach einer Meinung der Zuschauer.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Selbst Göbbels hätte die Propaganda nicht besser machen können...
> 
> Was für ein schlechter Mist.
> Man erkennt doch sofort die einseitige Berichterstattung gegen das Angeln. Dazu dann teilweise derart falsche Aussagen, die als Fakten verkauft werden und den Leuten ein falsches Gefühl vermitteln. Fische haben niemals das selbe Schmerzempfinden wie Säugetiere.
> ...



Dieser Vergleich verbietet sich!
Dein Beitrag ist so unsäglich wie der TV-Bericht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Hab den Beitrag gesehen. Wo ist denn da bitte das Problem?

1. Es wird auf die kontroverse Situation hingewiesen.
2. Es wird darauf hingewiesen, dass Angeln in Deutschland nur mit dem Zweck der Nahrungsgewinnung und der Hege erlaubt ist => korrekt
3. Es wird nirgends im Beitrag gefordert, dass jeder gefangene Fisch zu töten ist. Im Gegenteil. Einer der letzten Sätze im Beitrag: "Fakt ist, wer Fische nur aus Sport oder Vergnügen* tötet*, macht sich strafbar." Es geht um Töten, nicht Fangen.  
4. Die Wissenschaftlern führt völlig korrekt aus, dass es um die ethische Bewertung geht. Die haben halt bewiesen, dass Fische irgendwas empfinden. Die Einordnung lässt sie aber völlig offen. Sie fordert, die Fische auf bestmögliche Weise zu behandeln => völlig ok

Nochmal: Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Hab den Beitrag gesehen. Wo ist denn da bitte das Problem?



Z.B. dass Angler berichten, dass Fische Qualen und Schmerz empfinden! Und das nur mit "Nahrungsaufnahme" zu rechtfertigen sei; der stellv. Vereinsvorsitzende meinst auch sinngemäß, dass Angler, die nicht Fische essen, keine Berechtigung zum Angeln hätten.

Da keiner von uns Anglern hier -so nehmen ich mal an- zum Nahrungserwerb angeln muss und unter der Tatsache, dass Angeln mehr Geld kostet für Gerätschaft usw. als wenn man Fische kauft, ist die Rechtfertigung zu unserem Hobby abgesprochen.
Logische Folgerung ist das Verbot zu Angeln!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

2 nach wie vor falsch - es wurde nur noch nix anderes versucht, das steht so in keinem Gesetz
Siehe:
 C & R, Setzkescher, Wettangeln, Fischereirecht etc., juristische Sammlung
da insbesondere (da es hier um NRW fegt (Kolja ist im gleichen Verband wie die zwei Helden aus der Sendung, und im Gegensatz zu Dir Jurist):
Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion


4 falsch, weil zum empfinden sich selbst Bewusstsein gehört, die spüren nur etwas, ist was anderes als empfinden (Instinkt und actio reactio ist was anders als bewusstes empfinden). 

Aber genau diese verfälschte Sichtweise soll ja öffentlich ziehen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Da keiner von uns Anglern hier -so nehmen ich mal an- zum Nahrungserwerb angeln muss und unter der Tatsache, dass Angeln mehr Geld kostet für Gerätschaft usw. als wenn man Fische kauft, ist die Rechtfertigung zu unserem Hobby abgesprochen.
> Logische Folgerung ist das Verbot zu Angeln!



Wo steht denn, dass Nahrungserwerb nur gerechtfertigt ist, wenn er auch durch Angeln geschehen muss? Es muss auch heute niemand mehr jagen gehen, um sich zu ernähren. 

Und wie schon gesagt: Nirgends im Beitrag wird die Entnahme aller gefangenen Fische gefordert. 

Der Beitrag richtet sich gegen das Trophäenangeln. Ich habe dazu eine andere Meinung, wie die im Beitrag interviewten Angler, aber ich kenne auch viele Angler, die deren Meinung teilen. Ist halt ein kontroverses Thema.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 4 falsch, weil zum empfinden sich selbst Bewusstsein gehört, die spüren nur etwas, ist was anderes als empfinden (Instinkt und actio reactio ist was anders als bewusstes empfinden).



Thomas, das kann man ewig diskutieren. Nach deiner Auslegung dürfte ich auch den Hamster meiner Tochter durch den Schredder jagen, weil der sicher kein Bewusstsein hat. 

Da sind wir dann bei der Diskussion über Sinn und Unsinn des Tierschutzgesetzes, so wie es heute existiert (und beispielsweise den hinsichtlich Bewusstsein recht weit entwickelten Oktopus ausschließt).


----------



## Jose (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ...4. Die Wissenschaftlern führt völlig korrekt aus...



vor allem führt sie aus, dass fische mit dem gleichen möglichkeiten zur schmerzempfindung ausgestattet sind wie alle anderen tiere.


hä? nozizeptoren bei fischen? 
hab ich da irgendwo nicht aufgepasst?

und btw: wissenchenschaft und moral/ethik, ja, da haben wir ja DIE experten an sich...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Säugetiere können sich selbst bewusst sein


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Beitrag richtet sich gegen das Trophäenangeln. Ich habe dazu eine andere Meinung, wie die im Beitrag interviewten Angler, aber ich kenne auch viele Angler, die deren Meinung teilen. Ist halt ein kontroverses Thema.



Es ist nicht kontrovers, es ist die typische Angewohnheit das jeder Versucht seine Moral als die einzig Wahre zu verkaufen und wie ein Stempel anderen aufzudrücken.

Du willst Fische in die Kamera halten? Mach es! Du willst Fisch essen? Mach es! Wen oder was soll das stören? Es ist doch teilweise schon befremdlich worüber debattiert wird. Dazu noch, das in der Praxis einfach jeder die Regeln und Pseudobestimmungen ignoriert. Es ist alles eine Blase, eine Illusion.

Ich hab das eben auf Facebook gepostet, erkläre meinem Hund mal, warum er einen Fisch nicht lebend fressen soll ? Warum er besser einen toten Fisch im Maul halten sollte? Will er nicht, er WILL sie lebend, damit sie zappeln, wenn er sie zerlegt. Und nun ? Meinst du, ich als Halter gewöhne meinem Hund seine Natur ab, weil irgendein Lebensfremder mit seinem bessere Welt-Dünnschiss die Landschaft spaltet ?

Ich sags mal ehrlich, mich können die all Kreuzweise richtig tief am Arxxx Lecken!

Charly kriegt sie lebend ! #6


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Wenn ich einem Mistkäfer Essigsäure auf den Kopf träufle, wird er auch entsprechende Reaktionen zeigen, wenn ich ihn anschließend mit Morphium beträufle auch, was ist das für eine Logik ???
Die Moderatorin der Sendung hat uns alle ja quasi aufgerufen, unsere Meinung dazu zu sagen, also ran an die Tasten !!!
Und vor allem an die Verpflichtung der Öffentlich-Rechtlichen zur ausgewogenen Berichterstattung erinnern !!!! Arlinghaus drauf ansetzen, Gegenstudien zum Schmerzempfinden anführen, usw. usf. !!!! Darauf hinweisen, das Angeln kein Sport (das haben uns ja schon Drossè und Co. vor vielen Jahren kaputt gemacht), sondern aktiver Natur-, Umwelt- und Tierschutz ist !!!
Ich brauch jetzt erstmal ein Bier und nen doppelstöckigen Jägermeister.......


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wo steht denn, dass Nahrungserwerb nur gerechtfertigt ist, wenn er auf durch Angeln geschehen muss? Es muss auch heute niemand mehr jagen gehen, um sich zu ernähren.
> 
> Und wie schon gesagt: Nirgends im Beitrag wird die Entnahme aller gefangenen Fische gefordert.
> 
> Der Beitrag richtet sich gegen das Trophäenangeln. Ich habe dazu eine andere Meinung, wie die im Beitrag interviewten Angler, aber ich kenne auch viele Angler, die deren Meinung teilen. Ist halt ein kontroverses Thema.



Andersherum  Nahrungserwerb und Hege rechtfertigen alleine Angeln, wird gesagt.

Der Angler sagt: Fische auf Steinen liegend leiden: Minute 40:44; Minute 40:30 sagt der Angler nach dem Herzstich "Die ist jetzt erlöst", Herzstich damit diese nicht mehr leiden müssen in Minute 40:53

"Schwierig ist für mich immer jemand, der angeln geht und keinen Fissch isst." Stellv. Vereinsvorsitztender in Minute 43:20.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hab das eben auf Facebook gepostet, erkläre meinem Hund mal, warum er einen Fisch nicht lebend fressen soll ? Warum er besser einen toten Fisch im Maul halten sollte? Will er nicht, er WILL sie lebend, damit sie zappeln, wenn er sie zerlegt. Und nun ? Meinst du, ich als Halter gewöhne meinem Hund seine Natur ab, weil irgendein Lebensfremder mit seinem bessere Welt-Dünnschiss die Landschaft spaltet ?



Wenn du da an den Richtigen gerätst, hast du Ärger an Hals. 

Nur mal als Anmerkung: Es ist in Deutschland verboten, Tiere mit lebenden Wirbeltieren (z.B. Mäusen) zu füttern. Darum werden in deutschen Tierparks/Zoos alle entsprechenden Schlangen mit toten Tieren zwangsernährt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> "Schwierig ist für mich immer jemand, der angeln geht und keinen Fissch isst." Stellv. Vereinsvorsitztender in Minute 43:20.



Da bin ich bei dir. Völlig blödsinnige Aussage.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Da bin ich bei dir. Völlig blödsinnige Aussage.



Ich hoffe auch, du bist bei mir, wenn ich nahezu entsetzt kritisiere, dass das Vosratndsmitglied und Angler sagt, dass das Haken und Drillen und das Anlanden und das Liegen am Ufer Leiden, Schmerzen und Qualen dem Fisch bereiten und man schnell den Fisch erlösen muss!

Zudem jedes Wort und jede Aussage der Angle in einem Ko9ntext gegen Angeln eingeebeettet ist!
Wie dumm können denn Angler sein? Zumindest scheinen diese kein Schmerzempfinden zu haben!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn du da an den Richtigen gerätst, hast du Ärger an Hals.
> 
> Nur mal als Anmerkung: Es ist in Deutschland verboten, Tiere mit lebenden Wirbeltieren (z.B. Mäusen) zu füttern. Darum werden in deutschen Tierparks/Zoos alle entsprechenden Schlangen mit toten Tieren zwangsernährt.



Ich habe dir doch geschrieben das es mir vollkommen egal ist! Mein Hund in seiner Natur geht genau diesem Schauspiel so nach. 
Was ist denn, wenn er den Fisch selber gefangen hat ? Muss er erst den Angelschein machen und Abgaben entrichten ? Was ein Blödsinn. Gut das ich aus dem tiefsten Osten kommen, da klatschen die Leute wenn Hund sowas überhaupt noch hinbekommt!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auch, du bist bei mir, wenn ich nahezu entsetzt kritisiere, dass das Vosratndsmitglied und Angler sagt, dass das Haken und Drillen und das Anlanden und das Liegen am Ufer Leiden, Schmerzen und Qualen dem Fisch bereiten und man schnell den Fisch erlösen muss!



Da sind wir wieder bei der Schmerzdiskussion. Wenn der Vorstand der Überzeugung ist, dass Fische leidensfähig sind, bewegt er sich völlig konform zu unserem Tierschutzgesetz. Ich habe dazu eine andere Meinung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Zumindest scheinen diese kein Schmerzempfinden zu haben!


Wie bei Fischen - wenn notwendige Hirnareale fehlen, ist nix mit empfinden - die spüren dann bestenfalls noch was


----------



## geomas (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Hab mir den fraglichen Beitrag jetzt 2x angesehen und denke, daß ich auch im Öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunk schon erheblich schlechter gemachte Sendungen gesehen habe.

Zu den gefilmten Anglern: „Entspannung pur” als Grund zum Angeln. Kann ich für mich persönlich so unterschreiben. Pures C&R bezeichnet einer der beiden als „ist schon so'n bisschen grenzwertig”, als Frage des Gewissens („Muß jeder für sich selber entscheiden”). Das ist sicher eine schwammige Formulierung, aber letztlich seh ich das ähnlich. 
Es kennt vermutlich jeder hier Angler, die vor der Kamera ein wesentlich schlechteres Bild von der (nicht eben homogenen) Gruppe der Petrijünger abgegeben hätten, als die im Film gezeigten.

Fragwürdig an der Sendung ist mit Sicherheit der Filmschnipsel vom Wettfischen („Quelle: PETA”) - das muß irgendeine Halligalli-Veranstaltung aus grauer Vorzeit gewesen sein. So etwas heute unkommentiert zu verwenden ist schlicht und einfach unseriös.

Seltsam ist auch, daß abschließend nicht das „Schmerz-verursachende” Fangen der Fische an sich, sondern das Töten in Frage gestellt wird - sowohl vom Kaczmarsch als auch vom Reporter. 

Mein Fazit zu dem Beitrag: mittelmäßig gemacht, sicher Zielgruppen-gerecht. Hab schon üblere Beiträge gesehen. Als „Hetze” würd ich den Beitrag nicht bezeichnen.


----------



## BERND2000 (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Deutschland im Jahre 2017 im Einfluss der PETA Religion halt.
 Schlimm erscheint mir vor allem, das die Mehrheit diese Religion gar nicht teilt und nun scheinbar auch noch den Werbefilm bezahlt hat.
 Eigentlich wäre es Aufgabe der ö.R gegen diese Spendensammelnden religiösen Spinner Aufklärung zu machen.
 Denn da Ihr auch mein Geld verbrennt, darf ich Euch kritisieren.
 Lieber würde ich den Red. natürlich vor die Tür setzen.
 .
 Denn die Botschaft von PETA, ist kein Fleisch, keine Nutztiere, keine Tierprodukte und auch kein Tier zum Spaß zu halten.
 Halt fast die Allgemeinen Menschenrechte für alle Tiere.
 Nein nicht ganz, Tiere dürfen Instinkte haben, Menschen stehen über den Instinkten und natürlichen Bedürfnissen|bigeyes.
 Na da wäre es doch zunächst viel einfacher sich von Beeinflussungen von Seiten der PETA fernhalten zu können, im Sinne des Auftrages der ö,R.
 .


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich habe dir doch geschrieben das es mir vollkommen egal ist! Mein Hund in seiner Natur geht genau diesem Schauspiel so nach.
> Was ist denn, wenn er den Fisch selber gefangen hat ? Muss er erst den Angelschein machen und Abgaben entrichten ? Was ein Blödsinn. Gut das ich aus dem tiefsten Osten kommen, da klatschen die Leute wenn Hund sowas überhaupt noch hinbekommt!



Entspann dich. Du magst ja Recht haben. Recht bekommen ist aber was Anderes.

Und ich kenne mehr als einen privaten Schlangenhalter, deren Futtermäuse nach dem vorgeschriebenen Töten offensichtlich wiederauferstanden sind. 

Der Irrsinn liegt in der Diskrepanz zwischen Gesetz und gelebter Realität. Natürlich nicht nur beim Angeln ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Entspann dich. Du magst ja Recht haben. Recht bekommen ist aber was Anderes.
> 
> Und ich kenne mehr als einen privaten Schlangenhalter, deren Futtermäuse nach dem vorgeschriebenen Töten offensichtlich wiederauferstanden sind.
> 
> Der Irrsinn liegt in der Diskrepanz zwischen Gesetz und gelebter Realität. Natürlich nicht nur beim Angeln ...



War kein Vorwurf an dich, ich hab ja was dazugelernt, muss mich also bei dir sogar bedanken. Es ist halt unerträglich, wie befremdlich die Gesetzgebung an der Realität vorbeigeht.


----------



## Jose (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

die sendung heisst *Tiere suchen ein Zuhause* und ist auf die entlastende vermittlung von tierheiminsassen ausgerichtet.

das anglerfeature ist druntergeschmuggelt und völlig OT.
reicht für mich mit der sendung, kenn genügend andere vermittlungsfälle ohne peta-schmonz.
schade für die tiere.


----------



## willmalwassagen (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Wir können mit diesem Trauma als Fischmörger nicht mehr länger leben. Unser Verein wird umbenannt in BVFFV   (Biologisch, veganer Fischfreunde Verein). Wir machen nur noch Casting und sitzen am Wasser und singen leise, um die Fische nicht zu stören, Guantanamera. Wer mitmachen will und Mann ist, Eier abschneiden und zusenden. Frauen sind von Hause aus gut und werden automatisch Ehrenmitglieder. Wir werden dann auch in den DAFV  eintreten, da scheinen wir sicher und gut aufgehoben zu sein.


----------



## Franz_16 (17. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Sachliche Kritik:
Es wurde ausschließlich die Forschungsarbeit von Frau Sneddon vorgestellt. 
Bewusst verschwiegen wird, dass es dazu ebenfalls wissenschaftliche Arbeiten gibt die zu völlig anderen Ergebnissen kommen. Man könnte das vielleicht noch akzeptieren, wenn diese Arbeiten irgendwo im hintersten Winkel der Welt 1971 publiziert worden wären. Tatsächlich haben wir in Deutschland!!! Wissenschaftler die dazu geforscht haben. Bei der Recherche KANN man unmöglich daran vorbeirecherchieren. Es muss also in voller Absicht weggelassen worden sein. 

Weiterhin darf man durchaus die Frage stellen, warum man den Leiter eines Tierheims zur rechtlichen Expertise heranzieht, wenn es um die Legitimation des Angelns geht? Warum jemanden vom Tierschutzbund und nicht einen dem Thema nahestehenden Juristen? 
Für mich sieht es danach aus, dass hier Meinung und nicht Fakten verbreitet werden sollten.

Persönliche Meinung zu den gezeigten Angelkollegen:

Sie kritisieren Angler die diesem Lebewesen keinen Respekt entgegenbringen zum Beispiel beim sogenannten Catch&Release.... und in der nächsten Szene wird eine Barbe aus der Sieg abgeschlagen, um sie in der Küche zu verwerten. Meine persönliche Wertevorstellung spielt zwar auch keine Rolle, ist aber im gegenständlichen Fall exakt 180°Grad andersrum.


----------



## bigfishbremen (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Ihr müsst euch mal den link der Sendung zur fazebuk-seite ansehen und die mühe machen die Kommentare dazu mal durchzulesen. da wird mir echt anders wenn ich bedenke das solche Leute auf die Menschheit losgelassen wurden.


----------



## Mozartkugel (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Hab den Beitrag gesehen. Wo ist denn da bitte das Problem?



sooo schlimm finde ich den Beitrag jetzt auch nicht. Wieder das Übliche halt... C&R, empfinden Fische schmerzen ja/nein, Angeln als Hobby noch zeitgemäß?, etc.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> sooo schlimm finde ich den Beitrag jetzt auch nicht. Wieder das Übliche halt... C&R, empfinden Fische schmerzen ja/nein, Angeln als Hobby noch zeitgemäß?, etc.



Genau DAS ist das Problem..das übliche/einseitige in diesen Propagandaberichten.

Das wird irgendwann als Fakt wahrgenommen.

Und was die "Kollegen" in dem Bericht angeht..die haben die letzten 20 Jahre anscheinend unter einem Stein verbracht.

Fatal und dumm,das sich viele Angler da immer noch vor diesen Karren spannen lassen..Leute,ihr macht euch zu billigen Werkzeugen der Angelfeinde.

Und sägt damit letztendlich am eigenen Ast.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

*Aktualisierung 18.09. 2017, 6 Uhr 50*
Mal von einem anderen "Wissenschaftler" was zum Thema Schmerz bei Fischen, auch die hier angesprochene Sneddon mit ihren Experimenten kommt vor, war ein offener Brief zur damaligen NDR-Sendung "Hobby mit Widerhaken".
Das bedeutet, die ARD wusste vom Sachverhalt, dass es da ganz andere Forschung gibt und erwähnte dies nicht mal, nachfolgend der Auszug zum Thema Schmerz, welcher die Sneddon-Thesen widerlegt:


			
				Auszug Offener Brief Prof. Arlinghaus schrieb:
			
		

> *Empfinden Fische Schmerzen?*
> Von 45 Minuten Film wurde ein kleiner Teil auf die eigentliche Erörterung der Frage verwendet, ob Fische Schmerzen empfinden oder nicht. Die Argumente der Pro-Fischschmerz-Wissenschaftlerfraktion wurden von Prof. Dr. Victoria Braithwaite vertreten.
> Ich kam im Film vergleichsweise kurz als Vertreter der Schmerzskeptiker zu Wort. Nach anfänglichem Zögern habe ich mich mit Freude mit Autor Carsten Rau zum Interview getroffen, weil mir zugesagt wurde, die Schmerzdebatte vollumfänglich aufzuarbeiten. Das versprach eine spannende Dokumentation zu werden, zu der ich mein Fachwissen gerne beitragen wollte. Rau lagen nach unserem  langen Gespräch alle Gegenargumente zur Position von Braithwaite im O-Ton vor, die durch begleitende Kommunikation im Nachgang des Treffens und durch die sich anschließende Publikation von Rose et al. (im Druck) weiter präzisiert wurden.
> Reduziert wurden unsere gut begründeten Einwände im Film auf die fehlende Großhirnrinde (Neokortex) bei Fischen, die bei Menschen für Bewusstsein und damit für das mental konstruierte Schmerzerleben verantwortlich ist. Zwar werden auch „andere Gründe“, die gegen das Schmerzerlebnis bei Fischen sprechen, erwähnt, welche diese aber sind, wird nicht weiter ausgeführt. Diese Verkürzung ließ viele Fragen offen.
> ...


Auch der Rest des Offenen Briefes ist lesenswert, auch wenn ich in den angelpolitischen Schlussfolgerungen nicht (immer) übereinstimme  (Wissenschaftler sollten besser nur wissenschaften) .


----------



## Hechtbär (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Wenn Fische "Schmerz" empfinden würden, würden Raubfische keine Barsche mehr fressen! |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Ich empfinde dafür fast schon körperlichen Schmerz, wenn ich immer wieder lesen muss, dass es Angler gibt, die diesen Filmbericht nicht als Peta-gesteuerte Hetze erkennen ...


----------



## SigmundFreud (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Leider ist der Beitrag nur bis zum 17.09. verfügbar gewesen. Oder vielleicht auch gut so...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

nene, kannste noch gucken.


----------



## Sharpo (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Hab den Beitrag gesehen. Wo ist denn da bitte das Problem?
> 
> 1. Es wird auf die kontroverse Situation hingewiesen.
> 2. Es wird darauf hingewiesen, dass Angeln in Deutschland nur mit dem Zweck der Nahrungsgewinnung und der Hege erlaubt ist => korrekt
> ...



Wenn man als Angler das problem nicht erkennt, solltest Du Deinen Schein abgeben und Tierschützer werden.

Die beiden Vögel von Angler in dem Beitrag ..sorry...so hält ein Angler die Angel aus? ROlle seitlich nach oben?
Labert was von kühles Getränk? 
Meinte wohl ..er geht Angeln zum Bier saufen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wenn man als Angler das problem nicht erkennt, solltest Du Deinen Schein abgeben und Tierschützer werden.



Was du da schreibst, ist alles ein wenig unter der Gürtellinie.

Du wirst damit klarkommen müssen, dass ich meine Meinung vertrete. Und die Position, dass Angeln in Deutschland nur zum Zweck der Nahrungsgewinnung und Hege erlaubt ist, bekommst du auf Anfrage von den Justiziaren aller bayerischen Verbände, von Bezirk bis Land, kommuniziert. Hab ich mir also nicht ausgedacht.

Ich bin übrigens Tierschützer, der sich u.a. gegen Massentierhaltung einsetzt, und im Vorstand eines sehr liberal geführten Angelvereins. Ich erkenne da keinen Widerspruch.


----------



## Sharpo (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Was du da schreibst, ist alles ein wenig unter der Gürtellinie.
> 
> Du wirst damit klarkommen müssen, dass ich meine Meinung vertrete. Und die Position, dass Angeln in Deutschland nur zum Zweck der Nahrungsgewinnung und Hege erlaubt ist, bekommst du auf Anfrage von den Justiziaren aller bayerischen Verbände, von Bezirk bis Land, kommuniziert. Hab ich mir also nicht ausgedacht.
> 
> Ich bin übrigens Tierschützer, der sich u.a. gegen Massentierhaltung einsetzt, und im Vorstand eines sehr liberal geführten Angelvereins. Ich erkenne da keinen Widerspruch.



Dies ist aber FALSCH!
Hat der Jurist Kolja in einem anderen Beitrag ebenso kundgetan.

Wenn Du dies schon behauptest, dann beziehe Dich Regional auf Bayern und nicht  auf Deutschland.
In NRW ist es dies definitiv NICHT. 
und das Bundestierschutzgesetz v definiert es auch nicht so.

Meinung hin oder her. Es ist faktisch und erwiesenerweise  falsch was Du behauptest.

Was unter die Gürtellinie geht sind diese ständigen Lügen diverser "Fachleute" in den LFV und diese unkritische Übernahme durch diverse Angler..

Kein Gesetz definiert den vernünftigen Grund!
In NRW ist das Angeln ausdrücklich per gesetz erlaubt. Ohne ein Begründung Richtung Nahrungserwerb oder Hege.!


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Bayern ist nicht Deutschland, ganz und garnicht !!!! Dagegen verwahre ich mich aufs schärfste !!! Sollen ruhig ihr eigenes Ding machen, aber dann auch konsequent, dieses Gelaber vom Königlich-Bayrischen Amtsgericht und der Augsburger Puppenkiste geht mir maximal auf den Beutel ......


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Sharpo (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Bayern ist nicht Deutschland, ganz und garnicht !!!! Dagegen verwahre ich mich aufs schärfste !!! Sollen ruhig ihr eigenes Ding machen, aber dann auch konsequent, dieses Gelaber vom Königlich-Bayrischen Amtsgericht und der Augsburger Puppenkiste geht mir maximal auf den Beutel ......
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom



#6

ich kann dieses gebtsmühlenartige blabla..ist in DE verboten ist in DE verboten ist Verboten echt nicht mehr hören/ lesen..

Dieses Thema wurd x fach im Forum diskutiert. 
Juristen, Biologen etc. haben dies mehrfach widerlegt!
Und es kommen immer wieder Angler .....ist in DE verboten..

Wie resistent muss man sein?  oder gibt es dafür ein anderes Wort? fängt mit d an und hört mit f auf.

Hasst ihr das Hobby Angeln so sehr, dass ihr es euch selbst kaputt reden müsst mit solchen Behauptungen?

Die Juristen der Tierschutzorganisation und Rechtler lachen sich über euch kaputt.
Ihr habt doch gar keine Chance argumentativ mit eurer Einstellung und Fachwissen dagegen zu halten. Ihr betet doch den selben Scheiss.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Hier übrigens ein aus meiner Sicht sehr ausgewogener Beitrag zum Thema "Zurücksetzen von Fischen" vom LFV Bayern:

http://lfvbayern.de/fischen/angelfi...igenverantwortung-in-strengen-regeln-818.html

Und trotzdem sieht man auch hier die aktuelle Gesetzeslage recht klar:
"Der Fischfang wird nur dann nicht als tierschutzwidrig eingestuft, wenn ihm ein vernünftiger Grund im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes zugrunde liegt. Eben nur, wenn der Fang mit einer Hegemaßnahme oder einer anschließenden Verwertung verbunden ist."


----------



## Sharpo (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Hier übrigens ein aus meiner Sicht sehr ausgewogener Beitrag zum Thema "Zurücksetzen von Fischen" vom LFV Bayern:
> 
> http://lfvbayern.de/fischen/angelfi...igenverantwortung-in-strengen-regeln-818.html
> 
> ...




Und genau dies ist BLÖDSINN!!!!!
Das Tierschutzgesetz definiert keinen vernünftigen Grund.

Dieses Titat ist kein Gesetz und keine Verordnung! 
Es ist eine MEINUNG!! 

Eine Meinung oder die Meinung mehrer LFV Idioten welche juristisch FALSCH ist.

Warum verstehst Du das nicht??


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Eine Meinung oder die Meinung mehrer LFV Idioten welche juristisch FALSCH ist.
> 
> Warum verstehst Du das nicht??



Überdenke mal deinen Diskussionsstil. Dort im LV sitzen durchaus erfahrene Leute mit Durchblick, auch wenn du das vermutlich wieder völlig anders siehst. Diese Leute als Idioten zu bezeichnen, ist nicht nur ein wenig daneben.


----------



## Sharpo (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Überdenke mal deinen Diskussionsstil. Dort im LV sitzen durchaus erfahrene Leute mit Durchblick, auch wenn du das vermutlich wieder völlig anders siehst. Diese Leute als Idioten zu bezeichnen, ist nicht nur ein wenig daneben.



So etwas nennt man Obrigkeitshörig!
Warum wird deren Meinung/ Aussage blind übernommen? 
Lies Dir einfach mal die Gesetze durch. 
Das tierschutzgesetz.
das bayrische Fischereigesetz. Das NRW fischereigesetz etc..

Danach zeigmir die Defintion vernünftiger Grund = Nahrungserwerb und Hege.
Wirst Du nirgends finden.


Daneben ist es ständig Lügen zu verbreiten!
Und wenn "Fachleute " lügen verbreiten und Angler dies ohne Gehirneinschalten übernehmen...sind es Idioten.

Und wenn Angler ihre kleine Welt in Bayern auf ganz Deutschland übertragen....


----------



## exstralsunder (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



Sharpo schrieb:


> #6
> 
> ich kann dieses gebtsmühlenartige blabla..ist in DE verboten ist in DE verboten ist Verboten echt nicht mehr hören/ lesen..
> 
> ...



Genau DAS ist aber das eigentliche Problem.
Anstatt Lobbyarbeit zu leisten, dass ominöse Netzwerk auszunutzen ....macht unser Verband nämlich nichts. Um nicht zu sagen: gar nichts.
Zumindest nichts was im Sinne der der Angler passiert.
Wo ist denn die die viel zitierte Öffentlichkeitsarbeit unseres DAFV's? 
Wenn ich die Kommentare beim WDR Facebook Beitrag lese, wird mir schlecht. Jäger und Angler sind per se erst mal Mörder. Was Angler und Jäger für die Natur leisten, ist erst mal uninteressant.  Schlimm ist in erster Linie, dass Bambi und Nemo mit ihren niedlichen Glubschaugen abschossen bzw am Haken aufgespießt wurden.
Da man Fleisch und Fisch auch im Supermarkt kaufen kann, gibt es keinen Grund zum Angeln oder zum Jagen. Ergo: Lust-Mörder!
Hier kann und muss es nur Aufgabe des Verbands sein, anständige Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zu leisen! Das Tierschutzgesetz gehört überarbeitet! 1972 wurden Passagen von 1933 mehr oder weniger 1:1 übernommen.
Na: wer erkennt Gemeinsamkeiten?

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=260443&stc=1&d=1505724402


Weder eine vernünftige Verwertung, noch Hege/Pflege können und dürfen die einzigen Gründe zur Akzeptanz des Angelns und des Tötens von Fisch sein.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Daneben ist es ständig Lügen zu verbreiten!
> Und wenn "Fachleute " lügen verbreiten und Angler dies ohne Gehirneinschalten übernehmen...sind es Idioten.
> 
> Und wenn Angler ihre kleine Welt in Bayern auf ganz Deutschland übertragen....



Der Artikel ist meines Wissens nach mit dem Bayerischen Staatsministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten abgestimmt. Die verbreiten deiner Meinung nach also Lügen? Steile These ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Ja, wenn sie behaupten nach TSG nur Hege und Verwertung/Ernährung - steht nirgends


----------



## Sharpo (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

In erster Linie besteht das Problem darin, das Angler oftmals ihr Gehirn ausschalten und diese Propaganda der Verbände  uneingeschränkt glauben.
Meinungen, Auslegung von Gesetzen weden als juristische Faktum verbreitet und von vielen 1:1 übernommen.

Da oben sitzen Akademiker (hat manja gerade bei Naturliebhaber lesen dürfen) die es ja besser wissen müssen.
Sicherlich ist es gegenüber der Politik in der mittlerweile Natur u. Tierschutzverbände de Oberhand  haben einfacher Angeln mit Nahrungserwerb und Hege zu *entschuldigen*.
In der Tat wird es derzeit auch schwer sein die Öffentlichkeit mit Angeln als Sport Spiel Spass zu überzeugen.
Während aber bei anderen Sportarten diese Akzeptanz vorhanden ist.
Siehe Pferdesport.

Wenn wir Angler mehr wollen, wenn wir wollen das sich etwas in den Verbänden ändert, dann müssen WIR kritischer werden.
Dann darf man nicht einfach so einen Bericht auf einer LFV Hompeage als Fakt, Gesetz und als alleinige Wahrheit behandeln.
Gesetze stehen in einem Gesetzbuch. Dies ist die Wahrheit. 
Und so lange im Tierschutzgesetz nicht Angeln zum Nahrungserwerb und Hege steht, dann ist dies auch nicht so.
Alle anderen behauptungen sind meinungen und Definitionen und kein juristischer Faktum.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Dazu sind da selbst die meisten Parteien weiter (ausser GRÜNE und Sozen)  -siehe Antworten Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl, die auch das zum Thema haben - nur Verbanditen schlafen noch noch..


----------



## Sharpo (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist meines Wissens nach mit dem Bayerischen Staatsministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten abgestimmt. Die verbreiten deiner Meinung nach also Lügen? Steile These ...




Auch Politiker können juristischen Blödsinn verzapfen.

Keine Seltenheit.

Und viel schlimmer ist es als bayrischer Angler diesen bayrischen Blödsinn auf ganz Deutschland zu übertragen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu sind da selbst die meisten Parteien weiter (ausser GRÜNE und Sozen)  -siehe Antworten Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl, die auch das zum Thema haben - nur Verbanditen schlafen noch noch..


Wahlprüfstein - Zusammen gefasste Antworten


----------



## gründler (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Solange Hundehalter Katzenfreunde etc.weiter ihre Tiere mit Futter füttern was von Schlachthöfen stammt....gleichzeitig aber Massentierhaltung verbieten wollen frag ich mich wie weit es mit der denke im Kopf so läuft......

Plaste auf Schreit nicht blutet nicht ab in die Pfanne oder Futternapf..Gedanken beiseite und 10min später wieder für Tiere kämpfen......

Durch ihre Hundehaltung/Katzenhaltung in Whg. sind sie doch kein Stück besser...... und füttern ihre Lieblinge mit Gequälten und voller Leid durch ganz Europa gefahrene Tieren.

Mein Pferd frisst nur Hafer......aber wie viele Tiere für Hafer und co. umkommen spielt auch hier keine rolle......Wir reiten jetzt erstmal aus....zum Wohle des Pferderückens sowie des ganzen Pferdes......

Das gleiche gilt für Hamster Vögel Mäuse und co. w*er sich Tiere hält,nimmt in Kauf das andere Tiere Schmerz Stress Leid und Tot erfahren.*


Ich meine wenn man so Tierlieb ist und das so verkörpert,verzichtet man doch am besten auf Haustiere sowie alles was mit Tieren zu tun etc.weil man ja sonst gar nicht mehr ruhig Schlafen könnte/kann......


----------



## Sharpo (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



gründler schrieb:


> Solange Hundehalter Katzenfreunde etc.weiter ihre Tiere mit Futter füttern was von Schlachthöfen stammt....gleichzeitig aber Massentierhaltung verbieten wollen frag ich mich wie weit es mit der denke im Kopf so läuft......
> 
> Plaste auf Schreit nicht blutet nicht ab in die Pfanne oder Futternapf..Gedanken beiseite und 10min später wieder für Tiere kämpfen......
> 
> ...




Wobei ja schon bewiesen wurde, das Tiere in freier Wildbahn gestresster sind im Gegensatz zu Tieren in Zoos etc.  :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Anstatt Lobbyarbeit zu leisten, dass ominöse Netzwerk auszunutzen ....macht unser Verband nämlich nichts. Um nicht zu sagen: gar nichts.
> Zumindest nichts was im Sinne der der Angler passiert.
> Wo ist denn die die viel zitierte Öffentlichkeitsarbeit unseres DAFV's?


 PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf
ist doch alles gut -  zumindest in Bayern, wie man liest.......


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PETA an Grundschulen: Mortler (CSU) ruft zur Diskussion über Tierschutzfragen auf
> ist doch alles gut -  zumindest in Bayern, wie man liest.......



Richtig, weil wir als Anglerschaft hier handeln und uns hier nicht auf den DAFV verlassen, sonst wären wir verlassen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Euer Verband propagiert genau das Gleiche wie die vom Rheinischen:
Angeln nur zum Knüppeln , Verwertung und Hege.

Passt gut alles zusammen, eine Sorte..


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Du hast den anderen Thread konkret angesprochen und darauf habe ich geantwortet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2017)

Nur, dass Fakten nicht vergessen werden bei den ganzen Verbanditenmärchen, die hier erzählt werden:
*Aktualisierung 18.09. 2017, 6 Uhr 50*
Mal von einem anderen "Wissenschaftler" was zum Thema Schmerz bei Fischen, auch die hier angesprochene Sneddon mit ihren Experimenten kommt vor, war ein offener Brief zur damaligen NDR-Sendung "Hobby mit Widerhaken".
Das bedeutet, die ARD wusste vom Sachverhalt, dass es da ganz andere Forschung gibt und erwähnte dies nicht mal, nachfolgend der Auszug zum Thema Schmerz, welcher die Sneddon-Thesen widerlegt:


			
				Auszug Offener Brief Prof. Arlinghaus schrieb:
			
		

> *Empfinden Fische Schmerzen?*
> Von 45 Minuten Film wurde ein kleiner Teil auf die eigentliche Erörterung der Frage verwendet, ob Fische Schmerzen empfinden oder nicht. Die Argumente der Pro-Fischschmerz-Wissenschaftlerfraktion wurden von Prof. Dr. Victoria Braithwaite vertreten.
> Ich kam im Film vergleichsweise kurz als Vertreter der Schmerzskeptiker zu Wort. Nach anfänglichem Zögern habe ich mich mit Freude mit Autor Carsten Rau zum Interview getroffen, weil mir zugesagt wurde, die Schmerzdebatte vollumfänglich aufzuarbeiten. Das versprach eine spannende Dokumentation zu werden, zu der ich mein Fachwissen gerne beitragen wollte. Rau lagen nach unserem  langen Gespräch alle Gegenargumente zur Position von Braithwaite im O-Ton vor, die durch begleitende Kommunikation im Nachgang des Treffens und durch die sich anschließende Publikation von Rose et al. (im Druck) weiter präzisiert wurden.
> Reduziert wurden unsere gut begründeten Einwände im Film auf die fehlende Großhirnrinde (Neokortex) bei Fischen, die bei Menschen für Bewusstsein und damit für das mental konstruierte Schmerzerleben verantwortlich ist. Zwar werden auch „andere Gründe“, die gegen das Schmerzerlebnis bei Fischen sprechen, erwähnt, welche diese aber sind, wird nicht weiter ausgeführt. Diese Verkürzung ließ viele Fragen offen.
> ...


Auch der Rest des Offenen Briefes ist lesenswert, auch wenn ich in den angelpolitischen Schlussfolgerungen nicht (immer) übereinstimme  (Wissenschaftler sollten besser nur wissenschaften) .

und zum viel zitierten vernünftigen Grund (dr beim Angeln durch Gesetz gegeben ist, nur zum Töten später brauchts einen Grund wie Hege oder Verwertung - NICHT zum Angeln):


Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das Tierschutzgesetz erlaubt also einen Eingriff in die Unversehrtheit des Tieres, wenn hierfür ein „vernünftiger Grund“ vorhanden ist. Von den Gegnern des c & r wird argumentiert, dieser „vernünftige Grund“ läge ausschließlich in dem Verzehr des gefangenen Fisches. Es wird daher teilweise gefordert, dass jeder fangfähige Fisch dem Gewässer zu entnehmen und zum Zwecke des Verzehrs zu töten ist.(2) Diese Argumentation überzeugt nicht.
> 
> Richtig ist zwar, dass der Verzehr des Tieres generell als ein „vernünftiger Grund“ im Sinne von § 17 TierSchG angesehen wird(3)*. Dieser Rechtfertigung über die Verwertung des Fisches bedarf es jedoch gar nicht. In der Diskussion wird meist völlig verkannt, dass die jeweiligen Landesfischereigesetze das Fischen mit der Handangel ausdrücklich erlauben. *Dies gilt nach § 39 Abs. 1 LFischG NRW insbesondere auch für die Verwendung eines Angelhakens:
> § 39 Verbot schädigender Mittel
> ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

*Die Moderatorin der Sendung Simone Somecki ist bekennende Vaganerin und Tierschützerin mit Nähe zu P$E$T$A.*
[edit,  kein direktes zitieren, verlinken und/oder sinngemäß zusammenfassen] Quelle: http://www.peta.de/simonesombecki#.Wb-vNlKJ19Q

*Wie naiv und dumm kann man als Angler und gar als Vorstände eines Vereins denn sein, um sich dieser Frau als Instrument in die Hände zu geben?*
[edit,  kein direktes zitieren, verlinken und/oder sinngemäß zusammenfassen] ] Quelle: http://www.peta.de/simonesombecki#.Wb-vNlKJ19Q


----------



## Sharpo (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur, dass Fakten nicht vergessen werden bei den ganzen Verbanditenmärchen, die hier erzählt werden:
> *Aktualisierung 18.09. 2017, 6 Uhr 50*
> Mal von einem anderen "Wissenschaftler" was zum Thema Schmerz bei Fischen, auch die hier angesprochene Sneddon mit ihren Experimenten kommt vor, war ein offener Brief zur damaligen NDR-Sendung "Hobby mit Widerhaken".
> Das bedeutet, die ARD wusste vom Sachverhalt, dass es da ganz andere Forschung gibt und erwähnte dies nicht mal, nachfolgend der Auszug zum Thema Schmerz, welcher die Sneddon-Thesen widerlegt:
> ...




Ja, aber auf der Seite des bayrischen Fischereiverbandes steht in Abstimmung mit dem Ministerium etwas anderes. Willst Du das Wort von Fachleuten anzweifeln?  
lol

Mal etwas anderes..die beiden Angler (Möchtegern) in dem Video...wirft man als Angler so eine Angel aus?
Als Gewässerwart und stellv. Vorsitzender?

Mir scheint es als ob die beiden nun das erste Mal von der Theorie in die Praxis gekommen sind.  :q

Artgerecht töten? Kenne eher nur Waidgerecht.

Da hat der Sender wohl eher zwei anglerische Deppen gefunden.


----------



## Franz_16 (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

@Toni_1962
Wenn du schon gerade am recherchieren bist:

Tipp:
Wenn man den Videobeitrag direkt aufruft steht auch der Autor dieses Beitrags namentlich dabei ( http://www1.wdr.de/mediathek/video/...ierschutzgerecht-ein-hobby-mit-haken-100.html ).


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



Jose schrieb:


> was stimmt mit dir nicht, dass du dich so im ton und in der sache vergreifst?


Es mag vom Tonfall her ein wenig überspitzt sein, keine Frage. Aber so ist es nun einmal mit der Kritik an dieser TV-Ausstrahlung.

Besagte TV-Ausstrahlung hat den Charakter der typischen *PETA Propaganda* und möchte mit falschen oder falsch ausgelegten Fakten ein Bild beim Zuschauer vermitteln und *erzwingen*, welches nicht der Wahrheit entspricht.
Definition Propaganda:


> die Verbreitung ideologischer Ideen und Meinungen, um die Bevölkerung in einer bestimmten Weise zu beeinflussen.


Quelle: Direkt bei Google

Hier wird versucht beim Zuschauer eine "*emotional Befangenheit*" zu schaffen. Nach dem Schauen einer solchen Reportage kann man als Unwissender nicht anders, als den Großteil der Angler und das Hobby Angeln zu Verteufeln. Und das ganze aufgrund der Ideologien einiger weniger, die hier aufgezwungen werden.

Um diese emotionale Befangenheit zu schaffen, hat man sich ähnlicher Methodiken verwendet, wie es auch damals Goebbels (Entschuldige, ich wusste nicht das er mit oe geschrieben wird) getan hat. Daher mein Vergleich.

Am besten *ab Minute 43:30* schauen...
Es wurden Ausschnitte gezeigt, düster verschwommen und dunkel dargestellt, mit dem Fokus der Kamera eine Dramaturgie geschaffen und mit einer gewissen Musik hinterlegt, die *nur eine negative Meinung zulassen*. Menschen und dessen Meinungen werden dadurch gelenkt und festgelegt. 

Und das kann es (beim öffentliche Rechtlichen sowieso) nicht sein, weshalb auch ich mit meinem Beitrag recht harsch reagiere und einen (zugegeben geschmacklosen) Vergleich setze. Aber der Vergleich passt, denn auf ähnliche Weise werden Menschen gelenkt und ihnen eine Meinung in den Mund gelegt.




Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Dieser Vergleich verbietet sich!
> Dein Beitrag ist so unsäglich wie der TV-Bericht.


Ich habe es jetzt ein wenig ausführlicher geschildert und auch deutlich gemacht, warum mein Beitrag so harsch ist.

Ich entschuldige mich dennoch da ich niemanden damit auf die Füße treten wollte und werde in Zukunft wieder besser auf meine Wortwahl achten. Recht habt ihr.


----------



## silverfish (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

1.Gut ,daß ich kein TV mehr sehe und so in die Verlegenheit kommen könnte , mir solchen Schwachsinn anzutun !
2.Scheinbar ist ein grosser Teil der Angler auch schon Peta.verblödet.
3. ich schäme mich ,daß ich den Angler (Kaltes getränk, Bier )
persönlich kenne.Hatte mal den Eindruck ,der wäre ganz ok.

Abschliessend :Leute hört auf zu Angeln , kümmert Euch lieber um alles was unnützer -und geldmachender Weise nach Deutschland eingeschleppt wird.
Immer schön auf die Tränendrüse -so ein armer Hund,sitzt in Rumänien in der Todeszelle.
Helft bitte ! Zahlt doch endlich Ihr Idioten ! Oder sollen wir Euch als Tierquäler anzeigen ???
Achtung ,Ironie !!!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist meines Wissens nach mit dem Bayerischen Staatsministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten abgestimmt.



Und entspricht damit erstmal auch nur der Meinung(!)von Ministerium und Verband...das muss nicht gleichbedeutend mit Recht sein.

Das würde im Fall der Fälle woanders geklärt werden..ok,wo kein Kläger..

Wenn richtige(!) Lobbyverbände dann aber doch klagen ,schauen voreilige Ministerien hinterher plötzlich recht sparsam aus der Wäsche.

Musste hier in NRW seinerzeit auch das Ministerium Remmel erfahren.

Da haben dann Gerichte seine voreilige Ideologie-und Meinungswelt wieder etwas gerade gerückt

Vieles was auf diese Art und Weise Republikweit ausgemauschelt,
fehlinterpretiert(oft bewusst!) und so weiterverbreitet wurde,ist oft nicht mal das Papier wert...umso fataler wirkt's aber in den Köpfen.

Nämlich nachhaltig bis zum erbrechen.

Genau so,stellt man sich als Lobbyvertretung selbst ein Bein und argumentativ dann irgendwann ins Aus.

Siehe als trauriges Highlight dazu auch die ewige Leier um die pers.Ansichten(!) eines gewissen Hermann Drosse' zu diesem Thema.

Diese halbgar selbstgestrickten aber als geltendes Recht verkauften(obwohl so niemals per Gericht bestätigt) Ansichten ala Drosse' und Co,dürften mehr Schaden für die Angler angerichtet haben,als jede Petra Anzeige.

Schlimmer noch..diese verkorksten Stillhalteabkommen,haben das erst vemehrt ermöglicht.


----------



## jochen68 (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Es geht in den heutigen Medien weitreichend nicht mehr um korrekte Sachinformation oder sowas, sondern nur noch um (verkaufsfördernde) EMOTIONEN! 

Die Vermenschlichung von Tieren ist da besonders gut geeignet, solche zu entfachen. Bischen seichte Dramartugie dabei, vor allem Schwarz - Weiss, Gut und Böse, nach Bedarf noch ein bischen prollig und fertig. 

Privat macht es vor und auch die öffentlich-rechtlichen scheinen - unabhängig vom Thema - in diesen Zwang zu geraten bzw. sich gezwungen zu fühlen, da mitzumachen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist meines Wissens nach mit dem Bayerischen Staatsministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten abgestimmt.



Und entspricht damit erstmal auch nur der Meinung(!)von Ministerium und Verband...das muss nicht gleichbedeutend mit Recht sein.

Das würde im Fall der Fälle woanders geklärt werden..ok,wo kein Kläger..

Wenn richtige(!) Lobbyverbände dann aber doch klagen ,schauen voreilige Ministerien hinterher plötzlich recht sparsam aus der Wäsche.

Musste hier in NRW seinerzeit auch das Ministerium Remmel erfahren.

Da haben dann Gerichte seine voreilige Ideologie-und Meinungswelt wieder etwas gerade gerückt

Vieles was auf diese Art und Weise Republikweit ausgemauschelt,
fehlinterpretiert(oft bewusst!) und so weiterverbreitet wurde,ist oft nicht mal das Papier wert...

Umso fataler wirkt's aber in den Köpfen !

Auch in denen der Öffentlichkeit.

Nämlich nachhaltig bis zum erbrechen.

Genau so,stellt man sich als Lobbyvertretung selbst ein Bein und argumentativ dann irgendwann ins Aus.

Siehe als trauriges Highlight dazu auch die ewige Leier um die pers.Ansichten(!) eines gewissen Hermann Drosse' zu diesem Thema.

Diese halbgar selbstgestrickten aber als geltendes Recht verkauften(obwohl so niemals per Gericht bestätigt) Ansichten ala Drosse' und Co,dürften damit mehr Schaden für die Angler angerichtet haben,als jede Petra Anzeige.

Schlimmer noch-diese verkorksten Meinungsabkommen,haben das erst vemehrt ermöglicht.

Die TV Vereinshelden aus dem WDR Beitrag,haben dahingehend übr. auch wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet.

Mit dem nachgeplapperten Halb-und Nichtwissen,wären sie als Statisten bei der Augsburger Puppenkiste besser aufgehoben gewesen..

Da hätten sie auch weniger kontraproduktiven Schaden in eigener Sache verursacht.

Nach dem gestrigen TV Beitrag,hab ich den Einspieler unter "Intelligenz sucht ein zuhause" verbucht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Wenn eine Moderatorin PETA so nahesteht, wie es die PETA-Seite vermuten lässt...

Und in einer Heimtiervermittlungssendung ""passend"?? zum Thema Heimtiere" gegen Angler Front gemacht wird....

In einer eindeutig PETA-unterstützten, einseitigen Argumentation!

Und es dann noch Angler gibt, die das als nicht so schlimm und/oder ausgeglichen gesehen haben ............................................



.......................
dann zensier ich ich mich lieber selber................


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



jochen68 schrieb:


> Die Vermenschlichung von Tieren ist da besonders gut geeignet, solche zu entfachen.


Eine der bekanntesten Methoden um eine emotionale Befangenheit zu schaffen. Der Beitrag fängt ja bereits in der Einleitung damit und nutzt das Wort "Tiermord".

Dieses Wort gibt es aber nicht, denn der Mord impliziert immer die Tötung eines Menschen(!) und kann daher nicht auf ein Tier angewandt werden. Es sei denn, man will diese Tiere vermenschlichen und damit ein emotionales Gefühl erwecken.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @Toni_1962
> Wenn du schon gerade am recherchieren bist:
> 
> Tipp:
> Wenn man den Videobeitrag direkt aufruft steht auch der Autor dieses Beitrags namentlich dabei ( http://www1.wdr.de/mediathek/video/...ierschutzgerecht-ein-hobby-mit-haken-100.html ).




Wie schon geschrieben ist die* Moderatorin der Sendung Simone Somecki bekennende Vaganerin und Tierschützerin in Nähe zu P$E$T$A.
*Sie sieht u.a. das Angeln wohl auch als ihre "Baustelle".
Sie kann es nicht verstehen, wie Menschen im Supermarkt Fische kaufen und sich an der Kasse nicht fragen, warum diesem Lebewesen Leid und Qualen, Tot und Mord angetan wurde.
Ich stufe sie als ausgeprägte Anglerfeindin ein.

Der *Autor des Berichtes Stefan Servos* nennt sich
Autor, Redakteur, Journalist, Realisator, Regisseur, Filmkritiker ... und firmiert damit.
Seine Leidenschaft gilt offensichtlich Phantasieromanen.
Er hat wohl schon mehr Berichte über Tierschutz und Tierrecht verfasst.
Mit der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause" verbindet ihn ein "WIR"-Gefühl.
Mir erscheint Stefan Servos eher als auftragsorientiert, weniger ideologisch motiviert.


----------



## Leech (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Die Diskussion mit den Schmerzen wieder.
Wenn selbst die Wissenschaftler sich nicht einig sind und ich selbst kein Biologe & Neurologe bin, kann ich selbst nicht testen, was da genau passiert.
Und zum Beitrag muss man sagen, dass er einfach unausgewogen ist - was er bei Tiere suchen ein Zuhause macht ist mir auch nicht klar. Ist jetzt nicht so als würde eine Plötze, deren Maul durch einen Haken schwer verletzt wurde, ein Zuhause in einem bequemen Kaltwasseraquarium suchen, um dort einzuziehen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben ist die* Moderatorin der Sendung Simone Somecki bekennende Vaganerin und Tierschützerin mit Nähe zu P$E$T$A.
> *Sie sieht u.a. das Angeln wohl auch als ihre "Baustelle".
> Sie kann es nicht verstehen, wie Menschen im Supermarkt Fische kaufen und sich an der Kasse nicht fragen, warum diesem Lebewesen Leid und Qualen, Tot und Mord angetan wurde.
> Ich stufe sie als ausgeprägte Anglerfeindin ein.



Wer sich Leid,Qualen,Tod und "Mord" bei Fischen auf die oberste Moralfahne schreibt,sollte primär mal die riesige Baustelle im eigenen Oberstübchen abarbeiten..

Erste Welt Luxusprobleme in ihren schlimmsten Auswüchsen.


----------



## Nordan (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wer sich Leid,Qualen,Tod und "Mord" bei Fischen auf die oberste Moralfahne schreibt,sollte primär mal die riesige Baustelle im eigenen Oberstübchen abarbeiten..
> 
> Erste Welt Luxusprobleme in ihren schlimmsten Auswüchsen.



Jup! Bereits eine Woche ohne Strom und das ganze würde ganz anders Aussehen.


----------



## daci7 (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Quatsch! Das wäre doch nur Romantik pur!

Ich wäre ja dafür einfach Konsequenz walten zu lassen.
Da das "Quälen" von Wirbeltieren ja anscheinend nur mit dem einen Grund, nämlich dem Verzehr, gerechtfertigt werden kann muss man doch den Spieß einfach nur umdrehen.
Da besonders von einem gewissen Personenkreis immer wieder die unartgerechte Unterbringung von Tieren und die unnatürliche Haltung ebendieser als Qual angeprangert wird, bin ich dafür zum Gegenangriff zu blasen.

Solange die Frau nicht bereit ist ihren Hund zu frittieren fühle ich mich auch nicht gezwungen jeden Fisch zu braten. Und jetz bin ich mal gespannt auf die Argumentation das die Haltung eines Rudel- (!) und Jagdtieres (!) in der Stadt (!) ohne Möglichkeiten zur Vermehrung (!), Jagd (!) und Revierbildung (!) dafür aber mit erzwungener Verstümmelung (Kastration!) und Stress (Tierarzt, Menschenmengen etc) artgerecht und natürlich sei.

Natürlich könnte man argumentieren, dass Hund und Katze domestizierte Lebewesen sind und damit anders als Wildtiere zu behandeln sind - dann muss das gleiche aber für Schwein und Co gelten! 
|kopfkrat


----------



## rheinfischer70 (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

http://www1.wdr.de/fernsehen/tiere-suchen-ein-zuhause/angeln-hobby-mit-haken-100.html

Interessant sind auch juristische Behauptungen zum Setzkescherverbot

Zitat aus dem Link 
http://www1.wdr.de/fernsehen/tiere-suchen-ein-zuhause/angeln-hobby-mit-haken-100.html:

_Werden die Fische nach dem Fang zum Frischhalten lebend in einem Setzkescher (Netz) aufbewahrt, spricht man vom „Hältern“. Dabei erleiden die Fische Atemnot, Stress und nicht selten äußerliche Verletzungen. Daher verstößt die Methode gegen Paragraph 17 des Tierschutzgesetzes_



Ich wusste gar nicht, dass der Setzkescher verboten ist. Gab es nicht mal eine Gegenstudie?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> http://www1.wdr.de/fernsehen/tiere-suchen-ein-zuhause/angeln-hobby-mit-haken-100.html
> 
> Interessant sind auch juristische Behauptungen zum Setzkescherverbot
> 
> ...



Ist auch nicht generell verboten.

Passt damit aber nicht ins Weltbild der Angelgegner,ergo wird zwecks Stimmungsmache weniger wahres verbreitet.

Gegenstudie
http://www.angeltreff.org/recht/setzkescher.html

Interview mit Gutachtenersteller Prof.Dr .Schreckenbach


----------



## Heidechopper (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Ich sage dazu nur: Lügenpresse, Lügenmedien!!!!

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



jochen68 schrieb:


> Es geht in den heutigen Medien weitreichend nicht mehr um korrekte Sachinformation oder sowas, sondern nur noch um (verkaufsfördernde) EMOTIONEN!
> 
> Die Vermenschlichung von Tieren ist da besonders gut geeignet, solche zu entfachen. Bischen seichte Dramartugie dabei, vor allem Schwarz - Weiss, Gut und Böse, nach Bedarf noch ein bischen prollig und fertig.
> 
> Privat macht es vor und auch die öffentlich-rechtlichen scheinen - unabhängig vom Thema - in diesen Zwang zu geraten bzw. sich gezwungen zu fühlen, da mitzumachen.



Sieht man bei Privatsendern auch ja, aber zumindest ziehen die keine Angler in den Dreck (bisher habe ich davon jedenfalls nichts mitbekommen)

Als Privatsender kann ich mir theoretisch auch mehr erlauben als ein ÖR, der durch "Almosen" finanziert wird und einen gewissen Auftrag hat....eigentlich. Da seh ich schon einen Unterschied. Und wieso "Verkaufsfördernd"? Dafür bekommen die schließlich die Kohle, um zu überleben...


----------



## Sharpo (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



D1985 schrieb:


> Sieht man bei Privatsendern auch ja, aber zumindest ziehen die keine Angler in den Dreck (bisher habe ich davon jedenfalls nichts mitbekommen)
> 
> Als Privatsender kann ich mir theoretisch auch mehr erlauben als ein ÖR, der durch "Almosen" finanziert wird und einen gewissen Auftrag hat....eigentlich. Da seh ich schon einen Unterschied. Und wieso "Verkaufsfördernd"? Dafür bekommen die schließlich die Kohle, um zu überleben...



Auch wenn das Programm der privaten Sender keine Jubelstürme bei mir auslöst...aber die verplempern jedenfalls keine unerschöpflichen GEZ Gebühren.
Die privaten müssen das Geld über Werbung reinholen, und solch eine Hetze  gegen Angler bringt halt keine Quote.

(Nur Klicks im Forum und auf Facebook...die Idioten. lol)


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Hier gehts aber nicht um privat oder ÖR - sondern um eine anglerfeindliche Sendung bei Untätigkeit bzw. mit Beifall von Verbanditen dafür..


----------



## BERND2000 (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Ich denke Ihr geht viel zu tief ins Detail, da verzettelt man sich in den Wiedersprüchen unterschiedlicher Meinungen.
 In der PETA-Religion ist es einfacher und das macht sie stark.

 Für sie seit Ihr *alle* brutale Angler , egal wie Ihr es mit dem Tierschutz habt oder wie und warum Ihr angelt.
 Dort tickt man vegan und selbst das Deutsche Tierschutzgesetz wird Ihnen längst nicht weit genug gehen.
 Das sind keine Tierschützer, sondern Menschen die Nutzung von Tieren grundsätzlich als verroht ablehnen.
 Diesen Gedanken weiter zu verbreiten ist das eigentliche Ziel.

 Sie nur als Tierschützer zu betrachten ist der Fehler, denn alle machen.
 Wobei ich mir gar nicht sicher bin, ob nicht viele bei der Peta diesen Unterschied bemerken. 
 Sie eint der Wille Tieren nur Gutes tun zu wollen, egal wie sie dann handeln.


----------



## BERND2000 (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Eine der bekanntesten Methoden um eine emotionale Befangenheit zu schaffen. Der Beitrag fängt ja bereits in der Einleitung damit und nutzt das Wort "Tiermord".
> 
> Dieses Wort gibt es aber nicht, denn der Mord impliziert immer die Tötung eines Menschen(!) und kann daher nicht auf ein Tier angewandt werden. Es sei denn, man will diese Tiere vermenschlichen und damit ein emotionales Gefühl erwecken.


 
 Mord ist es selbst beim Menschen erst unter bestimmten erschwerenden Bedingungen. 
 Und nein damit wollen sie solche Gefühle nicht erwecken...
 Dieses Gefühl haben sie selbst bei solchen Dingen und sprechen das dann halt auch aus...
 Wenn das oft genug gemacht wird, übernehmen es dann weitere.
 Darum ist das ganz wichtig selbst Einzelnen keine Medien zu geben.
 Oder Ihnen halt, immer wieder in den Medien Ihre Denkweise zu verkünden.
 Etwas bleibt halt immer hängen, egal wie extrem die Aussage ist.
 Die sind noch Durchgeknallter als die welche nur den Weltfrieden ausrufen.
 Lang lebe der Frieden zwischen den Arten, lasst Zähne zu Haaren werden.


----------



## smithie (18. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Da gäbe es doch wunderbare Drehbücher für einen analogen Film *für's *Angeln.

Der lebhafte Enkel bettelt den Opa an, dass sie endlich mal wieder zum angeln gehen.
Sonnenaufgang
Die beiden sitzen am Wasser, die Farben des Sonnenaufgangs spiegeln sich auf der Wasseroberfläche.
Der Kleine fängt einen kleinen Karpfen an der Stippe und ist außer sich.
Und da der Fisch zu klein ist, darf er unversehrt wieder in die Tiefe verschwinden, verabschiedet sich mit einem Flossenschlag, der den Opa nass macht und am Ende sind alle happy.........

Man könnte dem Karpfen auch noch einen Namen geben... vielleicht Mahmoud oder Petra?


Ich glaube, ich sollte mit dem Alkohol aufhören..........


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Während - wen wundert es wirklich? - der *DAFV und seine Verbände* wieder* NICHTS zur PETA-Propaganda bringen*, 
*kommt vom Anglerverband Niedersachsen eine Stellungnahme *zum unsäglichen, einseitigen PETA-pushen des WDR:
 WDR-Film zum Angeln: Wieder miserabel recherchiert - Stellungnahme AV Niedersachsen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*



> _Dabei erleiden die Fische Atemnot, Stress und nicht selten äußerliche Verletzungen_


 Das ist echt der Gipfel der Dummheit. Ich glaub die wissen nicht mal was ein Setzkescher ist. Man was für Lackaffen.


----------



## rhinefisher (22. September 2017)

*AW: WDR: Hetze gegen Angler im Rahmen der Sendung "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause"*

Hi!
Anstatt hier rumzutönen, solltet ihr euren Frust lieber direkt beim WDR abladen.
Mache ich auch so...|bla:|bla:
Das kann sogar richtig Spaß machen!
Petri


----------

